# Tire Pressure on your Cop cars



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

Is it true that the police keep their tires inflated to the "max pressure" stated on the sidewall?

I read on a hypermiling website that cops and taxis keep them at max sidewall pressure because it provides more hydroplaning resistance and more overall traction. They said the manufacturer recommended pressure is purely for a comfortable ride but will lead to wear on the outer edges.


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

Wouldn't a higher pressure lead to less surface area of the tire contacting the roadway which would lead to more hydroplaning??


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Bri9801 said:


> Wouldn't a higher pressure lead to less surface area of the tire contacting the roadway which would lead to more hydroplaning??


YES.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

I keep my tires over-inflated not for performance reasons, but because Barack Obama said I should.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I keep my tires over-inflated not for performance reasons, but because Barack Obama said I should.


*If all the cop cars had overinflated tires, we wouldn't have to drill for oil in the outer shelf. Inflating your tires to max pressure also will stop global warming and peace will come to the Earth. *


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Obamessiah! Obamessiah!


*Let's see the new Messiah go to NOLA & hold back the floodwaters and tun water into gasoline!*


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm lucky if the bald tires on my cruiser can hold air pressure let alone worry about over-inflating them.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Whatever the pressure is when I get in is what I drive it with. No idea!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I underinflate my tires, much like NASCAR, so I get super duper grip when I take corners at 90mph....


----------



## bleeps (Jun 24, 2008)

You guys get tires? I knew my department was screwing me...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Sweet, and I thought I was the only one to do this.
> 
> I also weave back and forth while on the roadway while on "normal patrol" so when that hot call comes in, I know that my tires are scrubbed clean and don't have to worry about debries on them that would make me spin out when I enter that firat corner at 90mph.


Hells yah fella *******..


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Sarge31 said:


> Whatever the pressure is when I get in is what I drive it with. No idea!


bag


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Im' lucky if there is Gas in the cruiser when I get it, let alone fully inflated tires.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Rock said:


> bag


- Not checking tire pressure prior to rolling out for a shift, hardly makes one a 'bag'!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Barring a flat, once a month when I bring my take home to Goodyear for an oil change, they fill it up to what they feel necessary. =)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Maximum or over-inflated tires are like Bumbles: they bounce. 

More bounce = lower 'f' (mu)


----------

